# Partners



## TEK 679 (May 15, 2008)

How many out here have a woman partner? (YOU WORK WITH)B)


----------



## KEVD18 (May 15, 2008)

i have worked with several women on a regular basis over the years. why do i have the feeling this is going nowhere good?


----------



## hitechredneckemt (May 15, 2008)

the only thing i look at is my partners abilities in there skills 
i really hope this doesnt go where it feels like its going to


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (May 15, 2008)

I do and I love it! The 3 that i usually rotate around with are all funny and can keep a conversation going on and on and on.


----------



## akflightmedic (May 15, 2008)

I have always preferred female partners, there is no gender issue as long as they are able to carry their weight and are competent in their knowledge and skills (but this applies to both sexes). 

My favorite partners have been the butch lesbians as they never let me miss anything when doing ummm.....area familiarization at the beach.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 15, 2008)

I have had several women EMS partners. Personally, when the uniform goes on, I no longer consider the sex. Alike others have described if either sexes ( I have even worked with transgenders), can pull their weight and provide care; I don't care. 

I do notice that it is usually them, that will point the differences. 

I have noticed the prejudice and discrimination in nursing against men. Even in teaching DVDs that was recently made, pointed out ..."_on the decline of nursing has became, after men entered *their* profession_".... Can one imagine, if this statement was made by a man? 

R/r 911


----------



## TEK 679 (May 15, 2008)

Simple question folks don't get all weird about it. I just started working with a woman first time in 21 years any pointers?


----------



## BossyCow (May 15, 2008)

As a woman, here's a few pointers... 
Relax, it's not a big deal.

Don't worry too much about what you are going to say that might be misconstrued

If you have some 'issues' with working with women, deal with them on your own time, don't share them with your partner.

Don't be too quick to take offense. If you feel obligated to pick up everything that's heavy, your female partner, just like any male partner you work with, will probably let you.

Being honest at the beginning and telling your partner that you are learning new behaviors and to please be patient when you :censored: up 


My early years were spent in the construction trades. I was generally the only woman most of my co-workers ever had worked with. It didn't help that I was young and cute. All the nightmare stories you ever heard about harassment in the workplace I experienced firsthand. But, I was raised with brothers and have never been accused of being shy and I handled it.

Generally speaking, most of the men I worked with were more interested in getting the job done than in anything else. Work is work. Its going to be really tough to think about the shape of the genitalia of your partner in the middle of a code from hell. 

I've had male co-workers who were offended by my sometimes colorful language (a legacy of my time in construction). I've known women who are offended by a guy opening a door for them, and women who are offended when a guy doesn't. It's a highly individual thing. Get to know the individual and try not to worry too much about her gender.

Oh.. and just because I'm curious.. how on earth have you managed to go so many years without ever working with a woman.. been in the priesthood???


----------



## jazminestar (May 16, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> As a woman, here's a few pointers...
> Relax, it's not a big deal.
> 
> Don't worry too much about what you are going to say that might be misconstrued
> ...



couldn't agree with you more BC...... for me personally my previous career was completely male dominated and i think sometimes men are turned off by my crude sense of humor and trucker mouth......i keep it restrained for the most part (i know my manners) but sometimes i just don't give a :censored: lol  but seriously, just be chill, i'm sure your partner has worked with more then her fair share of men, so just be yourself, you'll be fine


----------



## MAC4NH (May 16, 2008)

I just finished a shift with a female partner.  I jump from unit to unit so I work with many different partners.  Other than differences in the content of conversations, there is no real difference between male and female partners.  As long as you can respect each other as colleagues and professionals, gender, race, ethnicity or sexual orientation shouldn't matter.

That being said, the differences do sometimes matter in regard to patient care.  A male-female crew makes it easier to deal with a patient who has issues with the opposite (or even same) sex.  In our area, there are many immigrants from countries where male/female contact is very restricted.  Having both genders represented on a crew allows these patients to be more comfortable and more forthcoming with necessary clinical information.  Having a female crew member is also great with certain patient classes such as sexual assault victims.


----------



## rescuepoppy (May 16, 2008)

TEK 679 said:


> Simple question folks don't get all weird about it. I just started working with a woman first time in 21 years any pointers?



First a couple of questions, is she qualified to do the job? Does she do her share? If the answer to these is yes then you are working with a partner, all you have to do is be yourself and do your share. All of the women I have worked witj want to be accepted at their cert. level not as a woman trying to invade what was at one time thought of as a mans world. As long as a person is qualified and gives the best effort they can then gender is not an issue.


----------



## daedalus (May 18, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> I have had several women EMS partners. Personally, when the uniform goes on, I no longer consider the sex. Alike others have described if either sexes ( I have even worked with transgenders), can pull their weight and provide care; I don't care.
> 
> I do notice that it is usually them, that will point the differences.
> 
> ...


I remember when I was young and watched my mom's nursing school videos with her  (yes, I ws a strange child), they would always refer to the nurse as a she/ "When the nurse exams the patient, she should always take patient privacy into consideration" I always thought that was a bit wrong.


----------



## TEK 679 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the pointers. No Bossycow I'm not a priest far from it I just worked in fire departments without women thats all. We were going to have one  and she quit before she started her husband didn't like the fact she was the only woman on a 16 person shift. And who knows she could have been my boss by now.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (May 19, 2008)

I think having different genders works out great for pt care.  That way both crew members can bring to the table different life experiences that the other has no experience in.  I enjoy having mothers especially. since I'm a bachelor.  I think it's their attention to detail from motherhood that is invaluable.  They can pick up on things I can't.  I see nothing but benefit.


----------



## mdkemt (May 19, 2008)

I think sometimes it is nice to have opposite sexes as partners.  Found in a few situations some patients deal better with same sex.  Not always but sometimes.  This is nothing against the other medic.


----------



## Jon (May 20, 2008)

I've got no problem working with a female or male partner... but they need to be able to lift and carry their weight, so to speak. When we are in uniform, we are all the same color and type.


----------



## TEK 679 (May 20, 2008)

So far so good only some mood swings I have to dodge but we all have those from time to time. She is pretty cool, level headed and seems to know whats going on. Not a noob but not seasoned either. I find it funny she jumps when the tones go off and runs to the rig she is always telling me to hurry up! I go get the telletype and confirm the address take a leak and hop in you know once you hit 40 ya got to take a leak before you work a call. Later


----------



## BossyCow (May 20, 2008)

TEK 679 said:


> So far so good only some mood swings I have to dodge but we all have those from time to time.



The advantage to working with women is you can generally plan for the mood swings based on a 28 day cycle. With men you never know when they are going to have a bad day.


----------



## TEK 679 (May 21, 2008)

Good one Bossycow! Lack of coffee will swing my mood :lol:


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 4, 2008)

I had a women partner once...i liked it. but it never matters to me, i just tested the waters constantly to gauge what was appropriate and not. My partner however would make a sailor blush.:blush:


----------



## Clibby (Jun 4, 2008)

I have had a woman partner before and I actually prefer it. Its a lot more comfortable for the female patient when helping the medics apply EKGs and doing detailed exams to have a woman there to do it. The lifting really isn't a problem for us. Our trucks and stretchers are built for one person, so I only really need someone to guide the stretcher and lift the wheels. When there is a really heavy patient, the second truck is only 2 min away; but for the most part, any patient which requires additional support needs the FD. As long as they can perform the assessments, do compressions, and know their stuff it can actually be a good thing for the patient.


----------



## NESDMEDIC (Jun 4, 2008)

I work with a woman partner on almost every call. The woman on our squad are all RN's and one is an ER RN , I am the only Medic on our sqaud. When we get toned out gender is not an issue only patient care. Thier is no Medic vs Rn or Rn vs Medic turf battles we just work togather for the best outcome for the patient. Lifting isn't a problem either as we have stryker electric cots. I have seen some small women lift pretty heavy people with the right technique. It is also nice at times to have a male and female crew when dealing patients with sensitive issue's. I guess to sum it all up I don't have a problem whatsoever working with a female partner.


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Jun 4, 2008)

Currently flying solo on the response vehicle, barring a few people who join up for some shifts (Paramedix, as he did not have a vehicle for a few months and then some 3rd year students).  

In my fair share of ambo, i worked with many female partners.  I respect you as a female, and have no objections working with a female, as long as the job at hand gets done, and such was the case!!  i must say though that i did work with a female who was batting for the otherside, and a nicety was that she always pointed the hot females long before i could spot them.  We are still good friends up 'till today!!


----------



## bonedog (Jun 4, 2008)

My current partner is female and we get along great. 

One of my funnest partners was lesbian, after discussing sexual practises, I realized I am one too.....


----------

